# Electrical effects on people



## DragonClaw (Aug 5, 2020)

How much does electricity affect people from different sources?

Lighting, would it simulate a monophasic shock?.

Is Lighting AC or DC? What does a monitor defibrillate using?

Is it more common or less common for people to go into arrest after being electrocuted by lightning. 

Why is ground to cloud worse for people?

Electric Eels can be either be AC or DC and are generally (relatively) high voltage low amperage and are not usually harmful to people. Even if properly grounded, an eel is unlikely to kill you.

Power lines though, we all know they're a source of death for many animals, many people. 

If someone is shocked into a bad rhythm by a power line, what are the odds its a shockable rhythm  or otherwise cardiovertable.

I know high voltage can cause electrical burns and neurological issues or other issues. That aside, mostly. 

Just pondering on this. 

What experience do you have with electrical injuries and how it affects particularly the heart and CNS?


----------



## Summit (Aug 6, 2020)

I can loan someone the following research tools:
1. Fork
2. Golfclubs 
3. Kite and key
4. 9 volt battery


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 6, 2020)

Summit said:


> I can loan someone the following research tools:
> 1. Fork
> 2. Golfclubs
> 3. Kite and key
> 4. 9 volt battery



I have definitely used a few of these


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 7, 2020)

Summit said:


> I can loan someone the following research tools:
> 1. Fork
> 
> 
> ...


Here are some ideas. You're welcome.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 7, 2020)

Come to think of it, I dont think I have ever taken care of anything from an electrical cause.


----------



## mgr22 (Aug 7, 2020)

My car was hit by lightning once. The fact that I was in it at the time taught me a lot about electricity; plus, now I can pick up Swedish weather reports on my belt buckle.


----------



## E tank (Aug 7, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> How much does electricity affect people from different sources?


A switching panel on a remote broadcast trailer at a MLB game v. a 110 v bathroom outlet GFI circuit? A lot.



DragonClaw said:


> Lighting, would it simulate a monophasic shock?.


You mean with a defibrillator and pads? Not even close.



DragonClaw said:


> Is Lighting AC or DC? What does a monitor defibrillate using?


Lightening is DC...AC is impractical for defibrillation and cardio-version  and introduces unintended consequences...google it



DragonClaw said:


> Is it more common or less common for people to go into arrest after being electrocuted by lightning.


The people that end up seeking care after a lightening strike or the ones no one ever hears about?



DragonClaw said:


> Why is ground to cloud worse for people?


No idea...safe guess is that it's just more voltage....



DragonClaw said:


> Electric Eels can be either be AC or DC and are generally (relatively) high voltage low amperage and are not usually harmful to people. Even if properly grounded, an eel is unlikely to kill you.


It's all in the voltage. 600 volts (eel) vs. millions of volts(lightening bolt).



DragonClaw said:


> Power lines though, we all know they're a source of death for many animals, many people.


See immediately above...



DragonClaw said:


> If someone is shocked into a bad rhythm by a power line, what are the odds its a shockable rhythm or otherwise cardiovertable.


Depends on the structural damage to the heart. If they convert, the odds were good. If they don't...bad.



DragonClaw said:


> I know high voltage can cause electrical burns and neurological issues or other issues. That aside, mostly.


That damage can occur on the heart, lungs, brain, kidney...whatever....if you think of it as a very bright, very loud semi trailer hitting someone to one degree of seriousness or another, it makes more sense. 




DragonClaw said:


> Just pondering on this.


Ever think of graduate school?


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 7, 2020)

E tank said:


> A switching panel on a remote broadcast trailer at a MLB game v. a 110 v bathroom outlet GFI circuit? A lot.
> 
> 
> You mean with a defibrillator and pads? Not even close.
> ...



I'm going over all this info. 

Graduate school? Is that a poke at me or something truly meant at face value based on some observation?


----------



## E tank (Aug 7, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I'm going over all this info.
> 
> Graduate school? Is that a poke at me or something truly meant at face value based on some observation?


You figure it out.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 7, 2020)

E tank said:


> You figure it out.



  .... 

Call me lead, I'm dense and toxic.

Either way I'm going to get a degree as a paramedic and then we'll see.


----------

